# Lets talk about masteron...



## sfstud33 (Sep 9, 2012)

Im doing a test 600 mast 600 cycle right now and im curious to find out about other peoples masteron experiences.

I hear that it is not a good bulking agent in itself but that it works well with other compounds to help improve the overall effect.

One of the side effects is supposed to be increased sex drive and raging wood. Im at week six and its zip in that department. Am i the only one or is this normal?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2012)

You sure your mast is good?


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You sure your mast is good?



i hope his is because i am running the same CVL Mast E


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> i hope his is because i am running the same CVL Mast E



Well maybe he just likes dudes and doesn't know it yet? I doubt it's a cvl thing...

Consider this. Bold often causes anxiety. But it makes me happy as hell. Individuality...


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well maybe he just likes dudes and doesn't know it yet? I doubt it's a cvl thing...
> 
> Consider this. Bold often causes anxiety. But it makes me happy as hell. Individuality...



Agreed... sometimes people take a little longer than others to start metabolizing the extra gear too.

I am going into week 3 tomorrow so not yet able to tell ya yet whats goin on with mine but I'm not concerned.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 9, 2012)

mast has done nothing for my sex drive...just sayin


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 9, 2012)

if you had a guy hanging around who was ALSo running mast maybe it makes a double positive and flames ignite


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 9, 2012)

Im in week 11 as of today of my test/deca/masteron and the masteron has helped my libido somewhat,but im not using but 400mg/week,thinking about jacking it up to 500mg


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is very helpful feedback. The way most threats talk about masteron or proviron, you would think that you were going to go sex crazy. Thats just not happened. Im feeling the test, and believe me im happy as can be with that.  I was very concerned that i might end up with an out of hand sex drive based on the products reputation. At the moment if feels more like EQ. Is that a fair comparison?


----------



## Jada (Sep 9, 2012)

Sup stud I havnt used mast yet but I hear it does give a hardining effect . Have u felt it?


----------



## picazzo (Sep 9, 2012)

This is the exact opposite of my many experience with Mast.
Mast P is what I've always used and as little as 100mg every other day will send my libido through the roof and my hardness to another level....errr,well ,uh.. I meant my body composition but I guess it applies both ways.
Personally I run my test low when I run Mast....Can't tell you why but I really feel the Mast working when I do this. Took me some time to come to that conclusion but in my case anyway that is where I get the Mast working it's magic.


----------



## Jada (Sep 9, 2012)

I know  OG Cobra said that mast at 400mg is a good base, has anyone notice a difference when going higher ?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 9, 2012)

Jenner said:


> mast has done nothing for my sex drive...just sayin



You don't get boners and this is where is is to work the best in sex drive it gets me the hard on of a 13 year old boy so hard it can break bricks with.

A 13 years old boner hurts because it's so damn hard and needing attention bad hense why little boys are called dirty little boy as they can't stop jacking off.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 9, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> You don't get boners and this is where is is to work the best in sex drive it gets me the hard on of a 13 year old boy so hard it can break bricks with.
> 
> A 13 years old boner hurts because it's so damn hard and needing attention bad hense why little boys are called dirty little boy as they can't stop jacking off.



What dose of Mast is this 13 yr old little boy running? lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 10, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> This is very helpful feedback. The way most threats talk about masteron or proviron, you would think that you were going to go sex crazy. Thats just not happened. Im feeling the test, and believe me im happy as can be with that.  I was very concerned that i might end up with an out of hand sex drive based on the products reputation. At the moment if feels more like EQ. Is that a fair comparison?



How's your E2 level? On every Mast run I've made I notice a cool, overall 'alpha' feeling along with a bump in the libido. Not a raging "dry hump the fireplace" kind of vibe, but more of a "smooth all nighter any night you wanna" kind of vibe. 

Also the leanness / hardness / vascularity of course. 

I'd get bloods done and see if your E2 has spiked. 

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2012)

I never come off it it is also use as HRT.

I like to blast at 600mg week but like Mast P it's pound for pound stronger.

Yes it will help in gains it is the mild tren bro you get the aggression and strength just mild compared to tren.

It will utilizes the test your running to run better in you.

I'm a powerlifter and never come off it.

Your dick should be rock ass hard like your muscle during training as it really tighten up the muscle to the point it hurts to train bro, the same goes for your dick you should feel 13 again down there.

When I blast at 600mg week doing upper body stuff really sucks I get too tight and it hurts I feel like the muscle is gong to explode the same with the dick and I'm 43.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> What dose of Mast is this 13 yr old little boy running? lol



600mg week Mast P so with E go 600mg to 800mg, remember you use less with faster esters!


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm running Mast E @ 400 with test @ 600 right now.

i am only a couple weeks in so don't feel shit yet... will up that if necessary as things move along

U should know that this is my first cycle in some years I was out of the game for a bit so didn't want to overdo it first thing back lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 10, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> I'm running Mast E @ 400 with test @ 600 right now.
> 
> i am only a couple weeks in so don't feel shit yet... will up that if necessary as things move along
> 
> U should know that this is my first cycle in some years I was out of the game for a bit so didn't want to overdo it first thing back lol



400-500 is the sweet spot for me in terms of benefits to currency outlay.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> I'm running Mast E @ 400 with test @ 600 right now.
> 
> i am only a couple weeks in so don't feel shit yet... will up that if necessary as things move along
> 
> U should know that this is my first cycle in some years I was out of the game for a bit so didn't want to overdo it first thing back lol



Up it bro 400mg IMO is not enough, there is a reason people do use it and call it cut only the price. It is not a cut only but the price can get you because you need to run it 500mg to 800mg with Mast P from what I have seen and done so with E I'd say bump to 600mg.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2012)

When I run it at 600mg a week I end up having to back off after a few weeks and drop it to 400mg to 500mg because the training hurt too much.

This is Mast P with E I think you will not have to back down.

I cruse at 200mg to 300mg week!


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mmm, i think i might have to get some mast P and see if switching over makes a difference. Perhaps it is the same as like NPP vs Deca (i've not done either of those btw).


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 10, 2012)

P ester will be faster to kick in than PP ester


----------



## Jada (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sorry guys but I'm still learning but if mast P is a faster ester isn't it better to run it with prop?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 10, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> When I run it at 600mg a week I end up having to back off after a few weeks and drop it to 400mg to 500mg because the training hurt too much.
> 
> This is Mast P with E I think you will not have to back down.
> 
> I cruse at 200mg to 300mg week!



SFGiants, whats your overall cruise stack and how long do you cruise between blasts? I've considered the same (cruising on Mast) but cost typically changes my mind.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 10, 2012)

i have heard mast is like anavar good gains strength and size hardness but easier on the cholesterol and liver than var i am thinking about it for my next cycle. what do you guys think is this something a old man can get away with? what dose?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 10, 2012)

ken said:


> i have heard mast is like anavar good gains strength and size hardness but easier on the cholesterol and liver than var i am thinking about it for my next cycle. what do you guys think is this something a old man can get away with? what dose?


Masteron is more like proviron,very,very similar and both are DHT-steroids


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 10, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Masteron is more like proviron,very,very similar and both are DHT-steroids



Mast is proviron in a injectable form:

Masteron is an injectable steroid which contains the hormone drostanolone propionate.  masteron is most commonly used by bodybuilders who are in the “cutting” phase of their training and dieting. While only mildly anabolic, this steroid extremely androgenic and because of this, brings about a very pronounced amount of hardness and definition to the muscles. On top of this, masteron is also noted as being an effective estrogen blocker, and also binds to shbg, making it possible for other steroids being used to bind more easily to their respective receptors, thus making their presence in the body much more effective. these effects are also noted by bodybuilders who choose to use the oral preparation of masteron, proviron


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 10, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Mast is proviron in a injectable form:
> 
> Masteron is an injectable steroid which contains the hormone drostanolone propionate.  masteron is most commonly used by bodybuilders who are in the “cutting” phase of their training and dieting. While only mildly anabolic, this steroid extremely androgenic and because of this, brings about a very pronounced amount of hardness and definition to the muscles. On top of this, masteron is also noted as being an effective estrogen blocker, and also binds to shbg, making it possible for other steroids being used to bind more easily to their respective receptors, thus making their presence in the body much more effective. these effects are also noted by bodybuilders who choose to use the oral preparation of masteron, proviron



excellent Andro!!!!!! the only bad thing about either of these,is the possibility of hairloss,and enlargement of your prostate.......


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm running CVL mast e  test e. And by week 4. I started boning my wife 3 times a day and my rt hand once.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2012)

chicken wing said:


> I'm running CVL mast e  test e. And by week 4. I started boning my wife 3 times a day and my rt hand once.



Add in tren and it gets worse...


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 10, 2012)

My dick is rock solid in the mornings, and still pretty hard throughout the first half of the day lol. Running PEA test n mast @475.. the mast is a prop/enan blend


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 10, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Add in tren and it gets worse...



I just might try that


----------



## Moppy1 (Sep 10, 2012)

how long till the libido increase kicks in with Mast, say at 500 mg a week?  Does it take a couple weeks?


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 10, 2012)

Moppy1 said:


> how long till the libido increase kicks in with Mast, say at 500 mg a week?  Does it take a couple weeks?



For Me it took 4 weeks @400


----------



## Moppy1 (Sep 10, 2012)

chicken wing said:


> For Me it took 4 weeks @400



Thanks bro.  I have some and will try it.  Libido is my biggest problem.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 13, 2012)

Moppy1 said:


> how long till the libido increase kicks in with Mast, say at 500 mg a week?  Does it take a couple weeks?


 i was in week 10,last week,and my libido wasnt where it should be neither was I feeling and hardess,but i missed 2 weeks of pinning and i uped the dose to 500mg/week and im gonna stay there,now im starting to feel it


----------

